# What makes a show betta?



## bettaboytroy (Apr 15, 2012)

I was looking at another thread and the author was showing what I thought were beautiful fish. He was asking for peoples opinions and was getting some replys. "Anal fin is too long was one". I like many think they are all beautiful fish but it got me wondering what does a perfect betta look like? I'm not breeding for money or shows but it would be interesting to see a fish and be able to discern good traits. can someone explain what a judge would look for at a betta show? *Would be great to have pictures* *depicting what is a good trait and what is a bad trait*. What is all involved (finnage, size, color?)

Think it would be cool to walk in a pet store and look at the fish and know more than "this one is pretty".

Thanks!


----------



## lvandert (Feb 23, 2012)

I don't have a pic of a show HM but I'm sure someone will be along that does. Although I do have a good show HMPK. I'm not a show breeder I just happened to pick him up and got lucky. You see how his dorsal fin and tail fin curve together almost perfectly? almost like its the edge of a circle. For HM you want that edge of a circle all the way around from dorsal to anal. when we say "the anal is too long" it means the anal fin is too long to make a circle. Mr V should come around and explain it all. He's the one to talk to about getting the specs on what make a show fish. Or BasementBettas, or OFL  or anyone else who knows about it


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I think that this is a good question for Basement Bettas and Martinsmommy to answer. Thry're both show breeders.


----------



## KadenJames (Mar 23, 2012)

There are many different standards for every different finnage type. You've got-

Crowntail
Traditional plakat
Asymmetrical halfmoon plakat
Symmetrical halfmoon plakat
Halfmoon
Doubletail

A good website to check out show standards is www.bettaterritory.nl Joep is the creator of the site and has very detailed information on Betta show standards, and he even has 3D model renders of "perfect" bettas. Go to his site and click on "Bettas4All Standards" towards the top. I'd pull some info and pictures from his site but I'm on my phone at the moment, it would take a long time. xD


----------



## Fabian (Dec 16, 2011)

I want to learn too!! :-D


----------



## Basement Bettas (May 12, 2012)

dramaqueen said:


> I think that this is a good question for Basement Bettas and Martinsmommy to answer. Thry're both show breeders.


Past my bedtime so off to catch some z's. Will dig up some pics of HM's from AB and try to get some examples. Suppose I got to figure out how to post pics too.. anywho.. more tomorrow.. or later today. If someone can give the me low down on posting photos or a link so don't have to search much would appreciate it.


----------



## lvandert (Feb 23, 2012)

at the bottom click "go advanced" once on that screen you want to scroll down a bit and find "manage attachments" a second window will pop up and that you select "choose file" which will bring up your pictures library. find the picture you want and select it. then hit "upload" after that you'll have to wait for it to upload and thats pretty much it. When you hit submit reply it'll be attached to the bottom of your post


----------



## Martinismommy (Dec 2, 2010)

Here are 7 of my Best in Show winners and 2 of my reserve Best in Show Champions..These fish were judged at IBC shows...I am the current #1 Betta breeder in North America so these fish are good examples of what judges look for symmetry and balance.


----------



## Martinismommy (Dec 2, 2010)

Here are 2 more examples of close to perfect show form and finnage...These 2 brothers were never shown..They were retained for breeding...They are brothers to the red/white blue BOS male on the left in the middle


----------



## registereduser (Jul 30, 2010)

Google "betta show standards" it's really interesting, especially when you go to the google images for that search.

Wow on the show fishies above! Wish I had the time, patience and $$ to breed.


----------



## Martinismommy (Dec 2, 2010)

This male is about as close to perfect as they get for a HMPK show plakat..I'm sure Basementbettas will agree )


----------



## Martinismommy (Dec 2, 2010)

3 show quality sisters...
Turquoise








Blue








Steel


----------



## Martinismommy (Dec 2, 2010)

Here is a young multi male with excellent balance which is what the judges are looking for...


----------



## Martinismommy (Dec 2, 2010)

Here is a show quality black melano female


----------



## lelei (Apr 30, 2012)

Wow it is so incredible and very technical at the same time to distinguish a "Show Betta" from others..I am fascinated by what I just learned..check out this page, here is the link..

http://www.hollandbettashow.com/bettas4all-standard/development/

They use this as a guideline..there is more at this link..


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Thank you, Martinsmommy and Basement Bettas.


----------



## KadenJames (Mar 23, 2012)

I HAVE to stop reading this thread, the drool is getting out of control. -_-


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Lol! Me, too.


----------



## bettaboytroy (Apr 15, 2012)

Love the feedback I'm getting! Great looking fish. I haven't had a chance to really study the links sent yet. Starting to understand the finnage aspect. How about color or size? Are certain colors favored? Are pure white, black or yellow fish more likely to place than say a red, blue or marble? Can fish be too large or small? Hope I'm not asking too many questions. THANK YOU EVERYONE!!!


----------



## KadenJames (Mar 23, 2012)

Here's a list of the different IBC categories-

A1 Red STM (Single Tail Male) 
A2 Red DTM (Double Tail Male) 
A3 Black STM (Single Tail Male)
A4 Black DTM (Double Tail Male) 
A5 Red STF (Single Tail Female)
A6 Black STF (Single Tail Female) 
A7 Red/Black DTF (Double Tail Female)
B1 Blue STM (Single Tail Male) 
B2 Steel Blue STM (Single Tail Male) 
B3 Green Turquoise STM (Single Tail Male)
B4 Dark Iridescent DTM (Double Tail Male) 
B5 Blue STF (Single Tail Female) 
B6 Steel Blue STF (Single Tail Female) 
B7 Green Turquoise STF (Single Tail Female)
B8 Dark Iridescent DTF (Double Tail Female) 
C1 Yellow/Clear STM (Single Tail Male)
C2 Pastel STM (Single Tail Male) 
C3 Opaque STM (Single Tail Male) 
C4 Light Solid DTM (Double Tail Male) 
C5 Yellow/Clear STF (Single Tail Female) 
C6 Pastel STF (Single Tail Female) 
C7 Opaque STF (Single Tail Female) 
C8 Light Solid DTF (Double Tail Female) 
D1 Dark Bi-Color STM (Single Tail Male) 
D2 Dark Bi-Color DTM (Double Tail Male) 
D3 Light Bi-Color STM (Single Tail Male) 
D4 Light Bi-Color DTM (Double Tail Male) 
D5 Dark Bi-Color STF (Single Tail Female)
D6 Dark Bi-Color DTF (Double Tail Female) 
D7 Light Bi-Color STF (Single Tail Female) 
D8 Light Bi-Color DTF (Double Tail Female)
E1 Butterfly STM (Single Tail Male) 
E2 Multicolor STM (Single Tail Male) 
E3 Patterned DTM (Double Tail Male) 
E4 Marble STM (Single Tail Male)
E5 Marble DTM (Double Tail Male) 
E6 Patterned STF (Single Tail Female) 
E7 Patterned DTF (Double Tail Female) 
E8 Marble STF (Single Tail Female)
E9 Marble DTF (Double Tail Female) 
F1 Wilds, Small Bubble nesters
F2 Wilds, Large Bubble nesters 
F3 Wilds, Small Mouth Brooders 
F4 Wilds, Large Mouth Brooders 
G1 Mail Trios 
G2 Female Trios
G3 Pairs 
G4 Variations 
G5 Form and Finnage
H1 Plakats, Wild Color
H2 Plakats, AOC (All Other Colors)
I1 Photography
I2 Illustration
I3 Crafts 

IBC Novice Classes 
N-A1 Dark solid color non-iridescent Male 
N-A2 Dark solid color non-iridescent Female
N-B1 Dark solid color Iridescent Male 
N-B2 Dark solid color Iridescent Female 
N-C1 Light solid color Male 
N-C2 Light solid color Female 
N-D1 Bi-Color Male 
N-D2 Bi-Color Female 
N-E1 Patterned Male 
N-E2 Patterned Female

As far a size, IBC rules prefer a larger Betta over a smaller one. If two bettas are tied for first, the larger Betta wins.


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

Martinismommy said:


> 3 show quality sisters...
> Turquoise
> 
> 
> ...


My female ALMOST looks like the royal blue one (the 2nd) pic:








Sorry her colors are more deep blue, and yeah she has red on her ventrals, and her anal


----------



## Basement Bettas (May 12, 2012)

Martinismommy said:


> This male is about as close to perfect as they get for a HMPK show plakat..I'm sure Basementbettas will agree )


 And my name is on the top of the list when you get rid of him.. he stole my heart in OK.


----------



## Junglist (Feb 23, 2012)

These are all gorgeous bettas but may I ask why do most breeders prefers short anal finned females for breeding then long finned?


----------



## indianabetta (May 3, 2012)

Im sure they are less likely to pass on long anal fins to the fry


----------



## Delta (May 18, 2012)

I have a question about anal fins in Plakats... can they be longer than the caudal fin? Or is it better for them to line up with it?


----------



## KadenJames (Mar 23, 2012)

It depends on what kind of plakat you have. There are 3 different show classifications- traditional plakat, symmetrical and asymmetrical. Symmetrical plakat you want the anal to be broad and line up with the caudal. Asymmetrical and traditional you want to come to a point, past the caudal. See here-

Symmetrical:









Asymmetrical:









Traditional:


----------



## Delta (May 18, 2012)

Ohh. I see now, thank you! I never really knew as much about Plakats as other types of bettas. Thanks!


----------



## Junglist (Feb 23, 2012)

kadenjames said:


> it depends on what kind of plakat you have. There are 3 different show classifications- traditional plakat, symmetrical and asymmetrical. Symmetrical plakat you want the anal to be broad and line up with the caudal. Asymmetrical and traditional you want to come to a point, past the caudal. See here-
> 
> symmetrical:
> 
> ...


like!


----------



## tpocicat (Aug 8, 2011)

I like the look of the traditional the best.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Honestly, I can't see the difference. Can someone explain, please?


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Well looks like I'm back.

Show bettas adhere to IBC standards unless you are a Bettas4All member in which you would have to be in Europe for it to count and send to their shows.

DQ: Symmetrical is a short fin halfmoon. Meaning all fins are even and balanced. 

Assymetrical is a 4+ ray branching with straight caudal edges, wide dorsal, gently sloping anal fin.

Traditional is a rounded 180 degree spread with long ventrals and pointed anal fin.


----------



## tpocicat (Aug 8, 2011)

Welcome back MrV!!! I've missed you.


----------



## indianabetta (May 3, 2012)

DITTO Mr. V We all missed you!


----------



## lvandert (Feb 23, 2012)

MrV your back!! We've missed you!


----------



## Ramble (Mar 13, 2012)

Welcome back, MrV! And thanks to everyone for the great info on this thread...very informative!


----------



## bettaboytroy (Apr 15, 2012)

1st I'd like to say thank you to everyone for all this information. Would anyone be up to posting pics of their fish and having some of our talented members critique their fish. Point out the positives and negatives.I suggest to anyone thinking about it not to do it if they don't want to hear negative comments about their fish it's just for education purposes not to cut down your pets. Just a way to learn more by looking at individual fish. Of course, anyone who has show bettas, those pictures would be appreciated. And point out the positives on these fish.

Anyone want to "judge" mine?


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

He's a nice assymetrical except his caudal edges are too round.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Thanks for the explanation, Dom.


----------

